# Fargo Mineral Springs



## sandchip (Jul 18, 2014)

Picked up this today at an antique mall.  Didn't figure I could go wrong at $2.00.  Of course, I guess it could be worth only a nickel.  Clear, tooled crown top and mint aside from the inside staining.  Any good? [attachment=fargo.JPG][attachment=fargo1.JPG]


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 18, 2014)

I saw one sold on the bay, differs variant , looked newer. 8 bucks . Your looks earlier and has much more embossing. Very nice for 2 bucks!    Mitch


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 19, 2014)

all of  these towns are not real big so id say there were not a lot made of each town. I had been collecting bottles in ohio for 18 years and never saw one.


----------



## LisaTammy (Jul 19, 2014)

Would pay $2 for it in  heartbeat.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 19, 2014)

I really dig it--many have said on here, "It's worth as much as _you're_ willing to pay for it."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 20, 2014)

sandchip Here's a little info I found on ( Ashtabula ) Fargo Mineral Springs ... "Ashtabula began operations in 1903 as Fargo Mineral Springs Company. In 1927, the Painesville Coca-Cola Bottling Company absorbed the Fargo firm. Fred J. Knuebel purchased the plant in 1931 and assumed operational control in 1932."


----------

